# Time to Harvest my outdoor



## POTpoor (Oct 9, 2014)

When all the leaves that supply the nutrition to the flowers wither and die, thats when I harvest, I'm assured of a good healthy crop of seeds, gosh the seed bracs on the Blue Bastard are huge,,no P.M. so far, not much bud rot, a couple isolated cases, I'm fairly pleased with this years outdoor crop,, 

View attachment P1030061.JPG


View attachment P1030059.JPG


View attachment P1030051.JPG


View attachment P1030052.JPG


View attachment P1030047.JPG


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 9, 2014)

looks great...   good job...  :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 9, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2014)

Those just don't look quite done to me.  Do you check the trichs or just take them whenever the leaves start to turn?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2014)

Where he lives he has to take them now I imagine.  

This is the first time i have had green leaves at harvest... always yellow. Different in the ground I guess.

Enjoy your harvest Skag.


----------



## POTpoor (Oct 10, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Those just don't look quite done to me. Do you check the trichs or just take them whenever the leaves start to turn?


  Some aren't done, but a few are for sure, This was my second outdoor crop this year and I have to put it away every night because the dew is so heavy, and it's foggy till about 1 in the afternoon and if your plants were left out they get so wet they never dry and rot!!! it's just the curse of Puget sound farming,, I use a small greenhouse and leave enough room between the plants to move everything in,, All the plant in this thread are in buckets,,  Here's one of my Blue Bas***d Dad buds, way past mature, and such a proud papa,,,  I'm still in awe of the plants that are greenhoused and in the ground,, still not a dead leaf, 10 12 inch colas, 1 is Sativa, and the others that wherkle I grew a couple years ago,, White widow, purple urkle combo,,  Ya, this late in Oct. and not a yellow leaf!!,, but both plants?? its gotta be the soil.. 

View attachment P1030079.JPG


----------

